# My wife wants another person to film us



## Special1122 (Aug 20, 2012)

My wife just confessed that it would be a turn on to have someone else film us having sex. She said in the past she's had sex in front of others and it was a huge turn on. My immediate assumption was that she would probably would want the other person to join but that was not the case. She said it has to be just straigth business. I'm not opposed to the idea but unsure on how to make this happen for her.


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

Special1122 said:


> My wife just confessed that it would be a turn on to have someone else film us having sex. She said in the past she's had sex in front of others and it was a huge turn on. My immediate assumption was that she would probably would want the other person to join but that was not the case. She said it has to be just straigth business. I'm not opposed to the idea but unsure on how to make this happen for her.


So funny but I my wife actually has the same turn on!! Our bedroom has a large mirror on one side and a mirror on the bureau on the opposite side of the bed. 

I know she's always enjoyed watching ourselves while we made love ( saying that it's as if we're watching another couple or visa versa) thus when she asked I wasn't too surprised but I don't see a need of having an actual person filming especially if when one can use a tripod or one of us holding the camera???


----------



## Special1122 (Aug 20, 2012)

I brought up that point because that is what we usually do. She said it would be more exciting because the person would be able to capture things a tripod couldn't. Sounded like a good argument to me.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Special1122 said:


> My wife just confessed that it would be a turn on to have someone else film us having sex. She said in the past she's had sex in front of others and it was a huge turn on. My immediate assumption was that she would probably would want the other person to join but that was not the case. She said it has to be just straigth business. I'm not opposed to the idea but unsure on how to make this happen for her.


Who would you feel comfortable in doing it? Is she wanting to hire someone to do it or have a friend film it?


----------



## Matt1720 (May 7, 2012)

housekeeping!

fluff pillow? fold towel? Hold camera?


----------



## Matt1720 (May 7, 2012)

I've been told that I have a good eye for such things...


----------



## fortheloveofit2 (Oct 1, 2012)

Matt1720 said:


> I've been told that I have a good eye for such things...


HIRE THIS GUY!!! :smthumbup::smthumbup::rofl::scratchhead:


----------



## Special1122 (Aug 20, 2012)

southbound said:


> Who would you feel comfortable in doing it? Is she wanting to hire someone to do it or have a friend film it?


I would feel comfortable doing it, especially if it was all business. There are pros and cons with both; if we tell a friend, now the friend is always going to know and we are going to have to share the secret with her, but the benefit of using a friend is that we would feel more comfortable. She's had her friend wax her glory hole before so I don't think the friend thing would be much of an issue. Hiring a professional is probably going to be hard to find. If I did find one, it would more han likely be costly and would be hard to arrange.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Special1122 said:


> My wife just confessed that it would be a turn on to have someone else film us having sex. She said in the past she's had sex in front of others and it was a huge turn on. My immediate assumption was that she would probably would want the other person to join but that was not the case. She said it has to be just straigth business. I'm not opposed to the idea but unsure on how to make this happen for her.


Wow! Go outside and look up so you can count your lucky stars! 

I think you should hire a person who doesn't have ANY connection to either of you. You need someone who will know about lighting and can give you suggestions for positions that will look good on the camera. If done correctly and tastefully, you will treasure this "film project" for ever.

Again, you are a lucky man...don't "over think" this....just DO IT!!!!!....and please tell us all how it works out. Please... :smthumbup:


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

I've had the same thought...that, despite really enjoying the few times we've filled ourselves or taken pictures in the act, that it would be quite hot to have someone else film/take pictures. And, for the same reason as your wife...an active, mobile camera person can capture things that a static camera position can't. Angles can change, closer shots vs far shots, etc. while I've never looked into the cost of a professional filming us, we were looking over the summer at prices for couples' boudoir photography, and our results fell into two categories: fairly pricey, or the photographer seemed sleazy. (Or both.) Ultimately, we decided on a former high school friend of my wife's who has a side business doing pin-up photography. We haven't had our shoot yet, but her pricing was fairly reasonable, although her comfort level does not allow for "in the act" shots. She is, however, comfortable with nudity in sexy, non-explicit poses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jfv (May 29, 2012)

Pro or not just make sure it is a female that does the filming.


----------



## Special1122 (Aug 20, 2012)

jfv said:


> Pro or not just make sure it is a female that does the filming.


Yea I agree.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Omgitsjoe said:


> So funny but I my wife actually has the same turn on!! Our bedroom has a large mirror on one side and a mirror on the bureau on the opposite side of the bed.


Same with my wife!
I had large mirrors installed opposite the bed, and on one side.


----------



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

jfv said:


> Pro or not just make sure it is a female that does the filming.


I know I am gonna regret this. Why?


----------



## moxy (Apr 2, 2012)

As long as your wife isn't trying to sneak in someone on the side that you don't approve of for extracurricular naughty time, it doesn't seem like a bad idea. Shes sharing exhibitionist fantasies with you and keeping you in her confidence. Hiring a pro helps keep it at just the consensual exhibitionism level and not blurred friend boundaries level.

It can be really hot.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

THIS IS SOME HOT SH-T!

If my wife mentioned it she'll be having it the VERY SAME DAY! lol
Damn if only she gets out of her "good girl" shoes since she wore since marriage... *sighs*


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

HopelesslyJaded said:


> I know I am gonna regret this. Why?


Because if this is a setup to a threesome he is going to want it to be FMF not MMF.


----------



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> Because if this is a setup to a threesome he is going to want it to be FMF not MMF.


Is this a joke?

IF it were a setup it shouldn't matter. You do know there is a difference on how you arrange the letters. Why if there is another M men automatically think MMF instead of MFM.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

I really don't care how you arrange the letters when two of the are M.


----------



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> I really don't care how you arrange the letters when two of the are M.


If he isn't interested in the 3rd joining then whether it's a M or F filming shouldn't matter because the reaction should be the same. No! Correct? 

I knew I knew better. Lol that insinuates that if she is trying to be sneaky and add a third that it's more acceptable if it's female. :what:


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Hire a female dwarf....a little person. Then set up a tripod and film her filming you guys. 

Then send me a copy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

HopelesslyJaded said:


> Lol that insinuates that if she is trying to be sneaky and add a third that it's more acceptable if it's female. :what:


Yes, you have that correct. It is far more acceptable to add a female.

I have no desire for a threesome. If my wife wanted to try bringing a woman in, I'd go for it for her. Another guy? No way in hell.


----------



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> Yes, you have that correct. It is far more acceptable to add a female.
> 
> I have no desire for a threesome. If my wife wanted to try bringing a woman in, I'd go for it for her. Another guy? No way in hell.


How noble of you.

So we disagree on this. Moving on. For the ones that previously said have a woman film, is this the reason? Or was it something else?


----------



## ChelseaBlue (Mar 5, 2012)

jfv said:


> Pro or not just make sure it is a female that does the filming.


And make sure you get the only copy.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

We used to have a captain who advertised in the back pages of the alternative weekly of the nearby very large city offering this service. This was 30 years ago when the cameras were big and bulky. A couple of tripod mounted cams, a hand held, lights (low light cams werern't really around), etc. He charged good money and almost always got some of the pie, too. He would wait until the woman was super heated up and take off his shirt with a comment like "it's getting hot in here." Of course, he was mr. six pack. Women really lose their resistance when they get hot enough.

Use a woman if you're going to do this.


----------



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

Because men have more control when it comes to sex? Please...


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

HopelesslyJaded said:


> Because men have more control when it comes to sex? Please...


It's a scientific fact that women will do things in the heat of passion that they won't do sober.


----------



## jfv (May 29, 2012)

HopelesslyJaded said:


> How noble of you.
> 
> So we disagree on this. Moving on. For the ones that previously said have a woman film, is this the reason? Or was it something else?


I'm not that worried about him getting involved during because you have control over that. (I would hope) But what can happen is he's turned on by her because he's just watched her have sex. The boundaries she would normally have with a stranger are gone cuz she's just had sex in front of him. Maybe he hands her his card when you aren't looking. Who knows what can start up. It is just better not to put yourself in that situation. Plus you don't EVER wan't your wife to be comfortable with another man in your bedroom...EVER. Especially if he's there with your consent. You'd be surprised the signals this might send. I'm assuming of course that YOU woudn't start anything if you got a female to film.


----------



## lovetopleasewife (Oct 7, 2012)

jfv said:


> ... It is just better not to put yourself in that situation. Plus you don't EVER wan't your wife to be comfortable with another man in your bedroom...EVER.


I agree with this post. It is a slippery slope and can lead to more problems than good. I agree with a previous suggestion of using a tripod and maybe use a handheld camera and have fun making a video of yourselves. It may not be as good of quality, but hey, this is only for you guys to see anyways.

It will still be hot and fun.


----------



## Malaise (Aug 8, 2012)

If you use a pro make sure you get all copies of video files.

Don't want anything sold to an internet site


----------



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

jfv said:


> I'm not that worried about him getting involved during because you have control over that. (I would hope) But what can happen is he's turned on by her because he's just watched her have sex. The boundaries she would normally have with a stranger are gone cuz she's just had sex in front of him. Maybe he hands her his card when you aren't looking. Who knows what can start up. It is just better not to put yourself in that situation. Plus you don't EVER wan't your wife to be comfortable with another man in your bedroom...EVER. Especially if he's there with your consent. You'd be surprised the signals this might send. I'm assuming of course that YOU woudn't start anything if you got a female to film.


That goes both ways. I don't buy that a female is safer with this argument. If thats a concern then she shouldn't want a woman either for the same reasons. 

Do it several times putting the camera in different parts of the room and POV. I am sure a decent one can be made.


----------



## jfv (May 29, 2012)

HopelesslyJaded said:


> That goes both ways. I don't buy that a female is safer with this argument. If thats a concern *then she shouldn't want a woman either for the same reasons. *Do it several times putting the camera in different parts of the room and POV. I am sure a decent one can be made.


Agreed. But I'm not advising the wife I'm advising the husband.
Like i wrote, I'm assuming that the OP will control himself. If he can't then i like your solution. No third parties at all.


----------



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

jfv said:


> Agreed. But I'm not advising the wife I'm advising the husband.
> Like i wrote, I'm assuming that the OP will control himself. If he can't then i like your solution. No third parties at all.


So then if it was the wife asking because her husband wanted this would you suggest a man hold the camera? Curious


----------



## jfv (May 29, 2012)

Exactly. Assuming she trusts herself that she woudn't do anything inappropriate. And if her hubby would have an issue with that, then your looking at a couple that shouldn't have third parties involved in their fun whatsoever.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Caribbean Man said:


> Same with my wife!
> I had large mirrors installed opposite the bed, and on one side.


I am going to look into the mirror possibilities in my bedroom...thanks Caribbean Man for the idea.


PS: I also agree the camera operator should be a woman...they will capture the details that men might not...


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Still funny to me about the captain....captain of what?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

jfv said:


> Exactly. Assuming she trusts herself that she woudn't do anything inappropriate. And if her hubby would have an issue with that, then your looking at a couple that shouldn't have third parties involved in their fun whatsoever.


:iagree:


----------



## Special1122 (Aug 20, 2012)

HopelesslyJaded said:


> That goes both ways. I don't buy that a female is safer with this argument. If thats a concern then she shouldn't want a woman either for the same reasons.
> 
> Do it several times putting the camera in different parts of the room and POV. I am sure a decent one can be made.


That's a pretty good idea except for the fact that I only have one camera. I agree with you about the female thing; it would be ideal if one of her friends she really trusted would want to do it.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> Still funny to me about the captain....captain of what?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


rifle company


----------



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

Special1122 said:


> That's a pretty good idea except for the fact that I only have one camera. I agree with you about the female thing; it would be ideal if one of her friends she really trusted would want to do it.


Thats why I said do it several times.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

Matt1720 said:


> housekeeping!
> 
> fluff pillow? fold towel? Hold camera?


LOL i got a huge laugh out of this. I used to be a housekeeper!!


----------



## Special1122 (Aug 20, 2012)

I think she is definitely an exhibitionist but does not know it. Yesterday we were talking about things that we haven't done just because opportunity hasn't presented itself, and she admitted that she would want to have sex in public. For instance, movie theater, restaurant, or park. In the past she's told me how she enjoyed fooling around in the backseat of a car with the driver watching through the rear view mirror. I think she's an exhibitionist, am I right?


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

I think a maid at one of the better hotel resorts in Las Vegas would hold a camera for a hundred dollar bill....what happens in Vegas stays in Vegas...


----------



## Pinkley933 (Oct 6, 2012)

Sounded like a good argument to me.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

@Special

Of course she is, and so am I!!! So was my wife years ago but she changed


----------



## dogman (Jul 24, 2012)

I think that whichever partner suggests this has to have their motive questioned just for safety sake, as far as this being a ploy to get into threesomes.
But, with that said, maybe she just likes to be watched. In that case you are one lucky dude. Start doing the outdoor thing, in a cab, at the theater, the possibilities are endless and fun. But a person this sexual with these proclivities needs to be taken care of for sure because you want that energy ALWAYS directed at you.

I'm jealous, darn it. Haha!


----------



## roverman (Aug 25, 2012)

Before you start screwing around out doors. Just make sure that there is no kids around!!!


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Special1122 said:


> I would feel comfortable doing it, especially if it was all business. There are pros and cons with both; if we tell a friend, now the friend is always going to know and we are going to have to share the secret with her, but the benefit of using a friend is that we would feel more comfortable. She's had her friend wax her glory hole before so I don't think the friend thing would be much of an issue. Hiring a professional is probably going to be hard to find. If I did find one, it would more han likely be costly and would be hard to arrange.


All I am going to say is hire a female camera-person!


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

I skimmed through the thread and may have missed some details. So what is the big driver here? Does your wife get off by the idea of exhibitionism or is she more concerned about having the sex recorded for future viewing? My guess is that it's exhibitionism and that she could care less if she ever viewed the sex movie that the two of you would make. That's why the tripod idea is not to her liking. She wants someone to be there in person watching you have sex. 

Here is what I'd do. In the front room of your house, install a huge bay window or sliding glass door. Create some signs that you can put right on the front of your house to let everyone know that the show starts at such and such time and day. When the time and day comes, have sex in front of your giant window/sliding glass door. Everyone wins...


----------



## hubbyfetish (Oct 2, 2012)

I agree that going with a pro would probably be the best option. Male or female....that wouldn't make a difference to me.


----------



## lovetopleasewife (Oct 7, 2012)

Special1122 said:


> That's a pretty good idea except for the fact that I only have one camera. I agree with you about the female thing; it would be ideal if one of her friends she really trusted would want to do it.


I think finding another camera may be easier than finding someone to operate it.


----------



## Airbus (Feb 8, 2012)

Sounds like fun, although I could never imagine asking a friend to do the filming; somethings I'm sure they just don't want to see, and vice versa, too! LOL. Hire a pro.


----------



## Minncouple (Sep 9, 2009)

My wife also mentioned this, at least the video part. Thought it would be hot to have a sex tape. 

We have also had sex in front of others before, its a big turn one. Been to a few swingers clubs, only to play with each other. It's fun/exciting/almost unreal charge being by others also doing it. It did ignite our sex life for a while afterwards.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

My husband suggested .... have another COUPLE film. So it doesn't turn into a threesome or some kind of lopsided group that you aren't considering. They can do each other if they want, and then YOU could pick up the camera and film them!


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

SunnyT said:


> My husband suggested .... have another COUPLE film. So it doesn't turn into a threesome or some kind of lopsided group that you aren't considering. They can do each other if they want, and then YOU could pick up the camera and film them!


Great idea !!! Thats what you call " spicing it up "  !! If anyone's ever tried that same room sex it's quite exciting knowing someones watching and hearing you and the spouse make love and vica versa !!


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

*


Minncouple said:



My wife also mentioned this, at least the video part. Thought it would be hot to have a sex tape. 

We have also had sex in front of others before, its a big turn one. Been to a few swingers clubs, only to play with each other. It's fun/exciting/almost unreal charge being by others also doing it. It did ignite our sex life for a while afterwards.

Click to expand...

*

Educate me please -small town girl here - so I have heard of swingers clubs - and you can actually go to them and have sex with your partner or someone else and it is legal? Are they like dance clubs or hotels? Isn't that kind of nasty (cleanliness), or do you just not notice in the dark? Were you ever afraid that you would bump into someone you know?


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

Here's the truth, the fact that she wants someone in the bedroom is telling. The reality is that she's just hinting at what she's truly leading into. Your wife likes group sex....simple and short. SHe's either gonna get it from you or find it somewhere else. 
Reality? You are at a crossroads but believe me it will happen. Issue is if it's something you can live with or something that might fracture your relationship at best. Notwithstanding it WILL happen whether with you or someone else.


----------



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

aston said:


> Here's the truth, the fact that she wants someone in the bedroom is telling. The reality is that she's just hinting at what she's truly leading into. Your wife likes group sex....simple and short. SHe's either gonna get it from you or find it somewhere else.
> Reality? You are at a crossroads but believe me it will happen. Issue is if it's something you can live with or something that might fracture your relationship at best. Notwithstanding it WILL happen whether with you or someone else.


I don't believe thats necessarily true. I liked having sex in the same room with others. I did not really want to add or exchange. I do agree that it is still playing with fire because I did get burned. It seems on or the other's curiosity gets the best of them eventually and then BOOM! What was a little risque fun turns into a nightmare.


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

HopelesslyJaded said:


> I don't believe thats necessarily true. I liked having sex in the same room with others. I did not really want to add or exchange. I do agree that it is still playing with fire because I did get burned. It seems on or the other's curiosity gets the best of them eventually and then BOOM! What was a little risque fun turns into a nightmare.


and the end result? We're saying the same thing....just from different angles.


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

HopelesslyJaded said:


> I don't believe thats necessarily true. I liked having sex in the same room with others. I did not really want to add or exchange. I do agree that it is still playing with fire because I did get burned. It seems on or the other's curiosity gets the best of them eventually and then BOOM! What was a little risque fun turns into a nightmare.


My wife and i came close twice to having sex in the same room with another couple ........ sad to say we never actually did but it was such a turn on for us both to fantasize about it for the weeks afterwards. 

We have a bedroom set with 2 large mirrors on two different sides of our beds which allows us to view ourselves as another couple and/or see how we would be viewed from another set of eyes ...... both of which is very exciting for us both


----------



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

Omgitsjoe said:


> My wife and i came close twice to having sex in the same room with another couple ........ sad to say we never actually did but it was such a turn on for us both to fantasize about it for the weeks afterwards.
> 
> We have a bedroom set with 2 large mirrors on two different sides of our beds which allows us to view ourselves as another couple and/or see how we would be viewed from another set of eyes ...... both of which is very exciting for us both


I won't deny that part was fun and hot to me. It was nothing for us to share a hotel room with friends to save a little $$$ on a weekender to NOLA. We just got two beds and at the end of the night if we wanted to have sex we did. And if they did, they did.


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

LookingForTheSun said:


> Educate me please -small town girl here - so I have heard of swingers clubs - and you can actually go to them and have sex with your partner or someone else and it is legal? Are they like dance clubs or hotels? Isn't that kind of nasty (cleanliness), or do you just not notice in the dark? Were you ever afraid that you would bump into someone you know?


Yes you can actually go and have sex and watch others having sex. I'm not sure if it's legal where you live but it is where I do. They are clean, they have theme and costume nights etc.You can check them out as they encourage you to do so. Usually they are very strict on the number of single men they let in and a lot of clubs screen very ruthlessly so it's mostly for couples. ID is necessary as is paid memberships. Bumping into someone you know maybe awkward but they are at the club too


----------



## moxy (Apr 2, 2012)

There is something exciting about having someone else there that is NOT involved except as a witness. It reinforces the outsider status of the watcher and the insider status of the couple. Much like the excludionary seductive power of the [email protected]@k-tease; more about status and desirability than actuality. If it's an open minded acquaintance or friend, just make sure that person won't be inclined to try hooking up with your spouse; that happens and isn't fun. If it's another couple, agree on ground rules when sober in advance; that can become an orgy before you know it. Part of the thrill is the possibility of such. Both can be a lot if fun, but...you won't know if your relationship will survive the experiment until it's too late to change things.


----------



## Happily Married Guy (Sep 26, 2011)

I really like this idea...I remember back in college I would have sex while my roomate was in the room also and he would do the same. It would not be particularly loud sex but always fun to know there was somebody listening (room was always really dark). I love the idea of sharing a hotel room with another couple and my wife and I performing for the other couple (not that we're rock stars in this area). I woulnd't want to take it any further than watching each other though.


----------



## TriciaO (Oct 31, 2012)

Wow! This sounds like something that we may be interested in, but my biggest question is where would we find a photographer or videographer to film us (we are in Maryland)? I did a quick search and couldn't find any legit photographers who mention that they do explicit work. 

I would think that someone besides porno companies would be willing to shoot a couple making love, but I can't find a single one. Does anyone have any ideas about how to find one?


----------

